# Guppy with split tail



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Im not sure what happened, but my blue guppy with the longest tail either got nipped at or caught it on something. The majority of its tail has been ripped off 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/P1040585.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/P1040584.jpg

Right now he is separated in my breeder container in the tank, what do I do? How can I fix it? I cant dose the tank with melafix due to the betta. Will it grow back?? HELP


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

good news is he is acting normal. Do you think it will heal?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

The thing to do is watch the margins and make sure he doesn't get an infection, melafix might be a good precaution. If you do see a white margin to the wounded fins, or fuzz you will probably want an actual medication. Do I think he will fill in the entire fin again? I'm sorry, but he probably will not. But he'll still carry the genes for a nice tail, and his offspring might have nice tails. He may fill in enough that he looks interesting and healthy. I'd also really investigate your tank for sharp edges and whatnot to see what might have caused this, in case it could happen to another fish.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it happened when I was fixing the plants that uprooted. They were kinda freaked out when I was messing with the plants and I think something happened then. He was the one with the longest fins. He is the blue one in my photos in my signature. *sigh* thats too bad that it probably wont fully grow back. I have treated with a bit of melafix and some aquarium salt to hopefully ward off fungus. Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I let him out into the tank to see if he could find a hiding place or at least swim away if anyone tried to nip at him, that is a no. One of the other guppies kept nipping at him  so he is in the tank, but in a container just floating there. Tomorrow I will pick up something like a breeding net for him. *sigh*


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

They will pick at wounds. Just their nature, I guess. When he's healed, he'll be able to be back in the community without the picking.


----------

